# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 10: Tệ Nạn Và Những Mối Nguy Hiểm

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 10: Tệ Nạn Và Những Mối Nguy Hiểm*

Thái Lan cũng như những đất nước khác có vô số những mỗi nguy hiểm có thể gây hại cho bạn. Dưới dây là những hiểu biết cơ bản dành cho các bạn có được kiến thức bổ ích và có chuyến du lịch an toàn ở đất nước này.

 
*Tai nạn*

Nguyên nhân số một của cái chết cho du khách đến Thái Lan là tai nạn xe máy, đặc biệt là trên các đường hẹp, đường giao thông miền núi và đường khúc khuỷu ở Phuket và Samui. Bạn cần lái xe an toàn, đội mũ bảo hiểm, không uống rượu và tránh đi du lịch vào ban đêm.

*Gian lận*

Thái Lan tồn tại khá nhiều những hành vi gian lận nhưng hầu hết chúng có thể tránh được nếu bạn có ý thức từ trước.

Thực tế thì đó là những điều khó chịu chứ không phải nguy hiểm, thông thường là do những người chào hàng, lái xe taxi và tuk tuk đỗ xe đợi khách gần những đài kỉ niệm và đền chùa để rình những người khách Tây rồi nói với họ những chỗ này được đóng cửa nhân dịp nghỉ lễ của Đạo phật hay đang được sửa chữa,… Những người tài xế “tốt bụng” này sẽ đề nghị đưa bạn tới các chợ nhỏ lẻ với những giá đắt cắt cổ - và không có lối quay lại trung tâm nơi họ vừa ở. Hãy luôn luôn kiểm tra ở khu vực cổng chính nơi bạn tham quan để biết nó có đóng cửa thật hay không.

Một số lái xe Tuk-tuk có thể yêu cầu mức giá cao hơn nhiều so với thoả thuận, hoặc họ có thể đưa bạn đến một chương trình sex show, giả vờ không hiểu địa chỉ (họ nhận được hoa hồng từ các chương trình đó). Đối với những lý do tương tự, tránh đề nghị sử dụng những dịch vụ của họ mà không được yêu cầu, đặc biệt là gần các điểm tham quan du lịch.

Không mua bất kỳ tour du lịch tham quan nào tại sân bay. Nếu bạn làm thế, họ sẽ gọi điện thoại liên tục nhiều lần đến khách sạn bạn ở để nhắc nhở bạn về các tour du lịch. Trong tour du lịch, bạn sẽ được đưa ngay đến một ngôi chùa nhỏ, mà không có hướng dẫn, và sau đó là một cửa hàng khác (họ nhận được hoa hồng). Họ có thể từ chối để đưa bạn trở về nhà cho đến khi bạn đi xem tất cả các cửa hàng. Trên đường trở về họ có thể nài nỉ bạn để mua thêm tour du lịch.
Dễ dàng xác định với thực tế diễn ra, nó khá phổ biến trong các khu du lịch khi bạn thấy một người đàn ông ăn mặc khá chỉn chu thường xuyên cầm một chiếc điện thoại di động. Những kẻ lừa đảo này sẽ bắt đầu một cuộc trò chuyện lịch sự, quan tâm đến xuất xứ, gia đình, hoặc hành trình của những du khách. Chắc chắn, cuộc trò chuyện sẽ dần theo ý của tên lừa đảo. Nó có thể là một cái gì đó vô thưởng vô phạt như giá vé quá cao cho một bữa ăn kantok và show trình diễn, hoặc nghiêm trọng hơn như là một vụ lừa đảo cờ bạc hay đá quý (đặc biệt ở Bangkok) là khét tiếng lừa đảo. Một khi đã xác định được, các du khách cảnh giác nên không có sự cố chọn ra những kẻ lừa đảo từ đám đông.

Nhiều du khách sẽ gặp phải những phụ nữ trẻ Thái Lan cùng một nụ cười, tay cầm một kẹp hồ sơ và hỏi những câu như về quốc tịch của họ, thường với một câu đi kèm "xin vui lòng giúp tôi kiếm được 30 baht". Gợi ý là khách hoàn thành một bảng câu hỏi về du lịch (bao gồm cung cấp tên khách sạn và số phòng) với sự khích lệ là họ có thể giành chiến thắng một giải thưởng - thực tế là tất cả mọi người đều được gọi đến và nói rằng họ là "người chiến thắng"; tuy nhiên, giải thưởng chỉ có thể lấy được bằng cách tham dự một buổi thuyết trình chia sẻ thời gian khó khăn. Lưu ý rằng người phụ nữ với kẹp hồ sơ không có được 30 baht nếu bạn không tham gia thuyết trình, cả khi mục tiêu nhắm đến chỉ là những quốc gia nói tiếng Anh.

Một loại lừa đảo nghiêm trọng gần đây liên quan đến bị cáo buộc ăn cắp trong các cửa hàng miễn thuế ở sân bay Bangkok. Điều này có thể là do vô tình vướng phải ranh giới được quy định giữa các cửa hàng với hàng hóa trong tay bạn, hoặc là một "món quà miễn phí". Hãy luôn luôn giữ hóa đơn sau khi mua hàng. Những bị cáo đang bị đe dọa với những bản án tù dài, sau đó có cơ hội để trả $ 10,000 hoặc nhiều hơn như là "bảo lãnh" để làm cho vấn đề biến mất và được phép rời khỏi Thái Lan. Nếu bạn bị vướng vào hoàn cảnh như thế, hãy liên hệ với đại sứ quán của bạn và sử dụng luật sư, phiên dịch của họ chứ không phải là bất kì người nào xung quanh.

 

*Cướp trên xe bus đêm*

Thái Lan là nơi khá an toàn cho khách du lịch. Tuy nhiên, đã có một số báo cáo về những người bị gây mê và bị cướp trong khi đi du lịch trên xe bus đêm. Để tránh điều này, hãy cẩn thận và kiểm tra những loại xe bus rẻ và xe của hãng phi chính phủ để có thể chắc chắn rằng số tiền của bạn được an toàn, đồng thời nhớ kiểm tra số tiền của mình trước khi đi. Hãy cảnh báo bạn đồng hành của bạn về nguy hiểm này. Trong trường hợp này xảy ra, kiên quyết không chấp nhận ra khỏi xe bus, nói với những người xung quanh về tình hình và ngay lập tức gọi cảnh sát.

 

*Mại dâm*

Tuổi được phép kết hôn ở Thái Lan là 15 nhưng với gái mại dâm thì độ tuổi tối thiểu là 18. Hình phạt cho quan hệ tình dục với trẻ vị thành niên Thái Lan là rất khắc nghiệt ngay cả khi thậm chí nếu “đối tác” của bạn trên tuổi kết hôn ở Thái Lan; khách du lịch có quan hệ tình dục với trẻ vị thành niên có thể bị truy tố bởi cả đất nước của họ.

Một số gái mại dâm là "làm nghề tự do", nhưng hầu hết được sử dụng bởi các quán bar hoặc các doanh nghiệp và nếu thuê một gái mại dâm từ một bar hay doanh nghiệp hoặc tương tự, bạn sẽ phải trả một khoản phí cho việc bắt đầu. Điều này cho phép bạn đưa họ ra khỏi nơi làm việc của họ, nó không trả tiền cho bất kỳ loại phí phòng ngủ nào.

Các cô gái bar và làm nghề tự do đều rất chuyên nghiệp, họ là những người thích tiền và bạn có thể đưa họ bao nhiêu tùy muốn để phục vụ nhu cầu của bạn. Thái Lan có tỷ lệ nhiễm STD cao, bao gồm cả HIV / AIDS, cả trong dân số nói chung và các cô gái mại dâm. Bao cao su có thể được mua dễ dàng ở Thái Lan trong tất cả các cửa hàng và hiệu thuốc nhưng có thể không an toàn như loại của phương Tây.

 

*Thuốc phiện*

Thái Lan có luật về ma túy rất nghiêm ngặt và hộ chiếu nước ngoài của bạn không đủ để giúp bạn có thể thoát ra khỏi vùng nóng. Vi phạm sở hữu và buôn lậu có thể chỉ đáng với vi phạm giao thông ở các nước khác nhưng có thể dẫn đến tù chung thân hoặc thậm chí tử hình ở Thái Lan. Cảnh sát thường xuyên đột kích các câu lạc bộ đêm, đặc biệt là ở Bangkok, xét nghiệm nước tiểu và khám xét cơ thể tất cả các khách hàng quen.

Sở hữu cần sa (ganchaa) bất hợp pháp nếu bị phát hiện bạn có thể phải trả 1 khoản tiền phạt ngay tại chỗ nếu muốn được thoát ra, mặc dù nó có thể tốn đến hàng chục ngàn baht. Trong khi một số cảnh sát sẽ chấp nhận thanh toán tại chỗ cho việc vi phạm pháp luật ma túy thì có thể có những người khác sẽ nghiêm theo pháp luật khắc nghiệt từng li từng tí.

Hình phạt cho việc tàng trữ ma túy ở Thái Lan khác nhau về mức độ tùy thuộc vào những điều sau đây: chủng loại thuốc, lượng thuốc, và ý định của người sở hữu. Nếu bạn gặp phải những nguy hiểm và bị dính líu tới các khoản phí liên quan đến thuốc phiện, đầu tiên bạn hãy lập tức liên hệ với đại sứ quán của bạn. Đại sứ quán thường không thể giúp bạn ra khỏi tù nhưng có thể thông báo với đất nước của bạn và thường có thể giúp bạn liên lạc với một luật sư ở Thái Lan. Thuốc phiện tại Thái Lan rất sẵn nên dễ dàng làm cho khách du lịch bị gây hiểu lầm và phải chịu các hình phạt cho việc sở hữu hoặc bán ma túy, vì thế hãy đề cao cảnh giác đối với những việc này.

 

*Hộ chiếu.*

Hãy làm một bản sao hộ chiếu và các trang có đóng dấu thị thực của bạn. Luôn luôn giữ hộ chiếu theo người hoặc các bản sao (quy định của pháp luật yêu cầu bạn mang theo hộ chiếu thực ở bất kì đâu, nhưng trong thực tế một bản sao thường là đủ). Nhiều câu lạc bộ đêm xem xét thông tin trên hộ chiếu (và chỉ duy nhất hộ chiếu) như là bằng chứng về tuổi tác. Bạn không cần phải để lại hộ chiếu khi làm thủ tục check-in khách sạn.

 

*Động vật hoang dã*

Thái Lan có một vài động vật nguy hiểm. Các mối đe dọa phổ biến nhất là chó đi lạc thường xuyên ngay cả những đường phố của Bangkok. Phần lớn trong số đó là thụ động và vô hại, nhưng một vài trong số đó có thể mang bệnh dại. Nếu chúng cố gắng tấn công bạn, đừng chạy vì bạn có thể bị xem là con mồi mà thay vào đó, hãy thử đi bộ từ từ.

Rắn hổ mang độc có thể được tìm thấy trên khắp Thái Lan, ẩn trong bụi cây cao hoặc ven suối. Bạn sẽ ít khi thấy chúng vì chúng thường né tránh con người, nhưng chúng có thể cắn nếu bạn tỏ ra ngạc nhiên hoặc khiêu khích. Mặt khác, cá sấu Xiêm gần như đã tuyệt chủng và chỉ tìm thấy trong một vài công viên quốc gia ở vùng xa. Thằn lằn khá phổ biến trong các khu rừng, mặc dù nó được coi là loài bò sát đáng sợ nhưng thực tế thì chúng vô hại.

 

*Các vấn đề chủng tộc*

Người Thái bình thường rất khoan dung với người dân và khách du lịch bất kể màu da, rất ít khả năng gặp phải tình trạng kiêu ngạo phân biệt chủng tộc. Tuy nhiên, một số du khách có thể nhận thấy sắc tộc của họ thu hút sự chú ý ngây ngô. Thông thường, những tình huống này được giới hạn ở việc nhìn liếc qua hoặc sự chú ý không mong muốn trong các cửa hàng.

*Các cuộc xung đột*

Không dính vào bất kì cuộc ẩu đả nào của người Thái. Cố gắng dừng lại một cuộc chiến của người khác là một ý tưởng tồi, ý định giúp người khác của bạn cuối cùng có thể khiến bạn bị thương.

---------------------------
_Anywhere you want to be_





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------

